# MK19 vs VBIED



## The91Bravo (Nov 18, 2007)

Took him a few bursts, but at 1:08 he got pay dirt.

Enjoy

http://shock.military.com/Shock/videos.do?displayContent=156134&ESRC=soldiertech.nl


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice!  

As you can see, there's nothing f'ing left...  LOL.


----------



## Olive Drab (Nov 18, 2007)

shouldve called EOD


----------



## CAL (Nov 18, 2007)

Olive Drab said:


> shouldve called EOD


Perhaps, but maybe operational circumstances dictated this method of removal?  

Besides, it gave them an opportunity for some hip pocket target practice with the Mk-19 - and judging from the video those fuckers need it.  

Did you see his second 3 round burst?  It impacted barely in front of their element.


----------

